# Terrorists are hot?



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

#FreeJahar: Boston Bombings Suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev's Teenage Fans Insist He's 'Too Beautiful To Be A Terrorist'

Ted Bundy and Scott Peterson both got marriage proposals after making it very clear that they hate women. Is the surviving Boston bomber the same deal? 

What is it about men like these that is so attractive to so many women? How can the average (average = not a mass murderer) man acquire the dangerous and exciting qualities that these men have?


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

As someone who's not attracted to killers at.all. (and to none of my friends, as far as I know), I'm inclined to think it's something about the women attracted to these types, and it ain't all normal. Excitement, fine. Danger? No thanks.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I've never in my life heard a woman I actually KNOW say she is hot for a serial killer.

What do you mean by "so many" women?

Based on what data?

Is it 1%?

How is that "so many"?

We can't explain why some men (wouldn't say "so many") want to watch porn of women getting raped and beaten and slashed with knives, either. Why even try? Who cares?


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I've never in my life heard a woman I actually KNOW say she is hot for a serial killer.
> 
> What do you mean by "so many" women?
> 
> ...


:iagree: Yeah just want FW said!


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I watched something a out serial killer groupies. Many times they were DEEPLY disturbed women. Like, I wouldn't be alone in the same room with them. Ick. They were disturbed before they'd heard of the guy. They'll be crazy long after him. It is just the way they channel their insanity. 

Btw, I don't find danger (as in bad boys) sexy. I find it juvenile and not complementary to my lifestyle and morals. My husband is in LE.


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

I think maybe you should ask people who are actually attracted to those type of people that question.

Read up on hybristophilia, it is a condition.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Why do men watch snuff films where the women are raped and killed? What is so hot about those women? :scratchhead:


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Why do men watch snuff films where the women are raped and killed? What is so hot about those women? :scratchhead:


It's not that the women are hot, it's that those guys are sick.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

There was a story about a woman in California a few months back who chopped off her husband's penis when he asked for a divorce/found out he was having an affair (can't remember which exactly). No men sent marriage proposals or drooled over her. But men who target women (like Bundy and Peterson) get proposals.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

MambaZee said:


> It's not that the women are hot, it's that those guys are sick.


I know that...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

ntamph said:


> There was a story about a woman in California a few months back who chopped off her husband's penis when he asked for a divorce/found out he was having an affair (can't remember which exactly). No men sent marriage proposals or drooled over her. But men who target women (like Bundy and Peterson) get proposals.


You know that no men sent proposals because....? You were in charge of the mail at the prison?


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> You know that no women sent proposals because....? You were in charge of the mail at the prison?


I don't think she went to prison I think they gave her probation and community service.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're talking about this woman, she was given a life sentence.
California ex-wife sentenced for cutting off husband's penis - CNN.com


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

It's California. The prison system there is bursting from overcrowding. She will definitely get out after 7 years. Probably earlier if California needs to free up room in its prisons again.

Males are overwhelmingly horrified in the comments section of the story. They don't think she's hot.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think the term for it is hybristophilia ("Bonnie and Clyde Syndrome"). This is when a person is sexuoerotically attracted to a person who has committed an outrage or a gruesome crime. 

More info here for anyone who is interested:- Psychology of Hybristophilia


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Casey Anthony got plenty of marriage proposals...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Caril Fugate was in the news this week. She was seriously injured in a single car accident. Look that name up if it's unfamiliar to you.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Casey Anthony got plenty of marriage proposals...


Casey Anthony doesn't hate and target men. In fact, apparently she liked partying with men so much that she got rid of her daughter when she made it difficult to pursue those interests.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What is your point with this thread, ntamph?

Just because this happens doesn't mean anything about the nature of women, so.....your point?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Casey Anthony doesn't hate and target men. In fact, apparently she liked partying with men so much that she got rid of her daughter when she made it difficult to pursue those interests.


I'm not sure what your point is. You don't make sense to me.

Give me enough time on Google, I can find you links to new stories about fathers who killed their children because they didn't want to pay child support. Is that a reflection on ALL men? 

Seems like this thread is to push an agenda of yours...


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> What is your point with this thread, ntamph?
> 
> Just because this happens doesn't mean anything about the nature of women, so.....your point?


Men are almost never attracted to women who do really, really bad things (like murder). But serial killers and mass murderers throughout history (Eva Braun fell in love with a much older Hitler when she helped his photographer develop photos of him) usually have more attention from women that they know what to do with.

Why does this gender discrepancy exist? I know it's a minority of women but men never are into stuff like this (female serial killers are rare but they aren't considered "sexy bad girls").


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> I'm not sure what your point is. You don't make sense to me.
> 
> Give me enough time on Google, I can find you links to new stories about fathers who killed their children because they didn't want to pay child support. Is that a reflection on ALL men?
> 
> Seems like this thread is to push an agenda of yours...


Why would Bundy and Peterson (who showed that they had a deep need to attack and kill women) receive marriage proposals (from women!) who know that they are placing themselves in danger?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to have a thing for Joan Jett, if that counts.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So I'm guessing that you are a serial killer then?

Why else would you care about this tiny percent of the population of women doing this strange thing?


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> So I'm guessing that you are a serial killer then?
> 
> Why else would you care about this tiny percent of the population of women doing this strange thing?


The fact that you probably won't get banned for this post says a lot about the standards of this forum. Especially considering that I was banned for pointing out another poster's hypocrisy in another thread. But this kind of defamation that might be found in a child is OK.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Since you cannot provide any real reason for why you are posting this extremely offensive post, clearly aimed to try to make it out like there must be something "wrong" with women since "so many" of them like serial killers, I made a logical assumption that it must be a personal thing for you.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You still didn't answer my post about why men watch films showing actual rape and killing of women. What does that say about the male gender?


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Why would Bundy and Peterson (who showed that they had a deep need to attack and kill women) receive marriage proposals (from women!) who know that they are placing themselves in danger?


It is a condition called hybristophilia. Read about it and maybe you can come to an understanding. You keep asking the same question, apparently none of us know why, simply because none of us are those type of people and don't care why they love who they claim to love.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Since you cannot provide any real reason for why you are posting this extremely offensive post, clearly aimed to try to make it out like there must be something "wrong" with women since "so many" of them like serial killers, I made a logical assumption that it must be a personal thing for you.


So if a someone thinks to themselves "How can anyone abuse a child?" they're a child abuser?

If I thought "How could anyone in their right mind put a person into a gas chamber?" that means I want to be a Nazi?

What kind of logic is that?

I asked because I'm not a woman and this seems to be a phenomenon that is much more common in women than men.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

ntamph said:


> Why would Bundy and Peterson (who showed that they had a deep need to attack and kill women) receive marriage proposals (from women!) who know that they are placing themselves in danger?


Because those women are fvcked up.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Why do men watch snuff films where the women are raped and killed? What is so hot about those women? :scratchhead:


We could also ask why do so many men rape women or why are some many men violent? According to some stats every two minutes, someone in the U.S. is sexually assaulted and one in every four women will experience domestic violence in her lifetime. 97% of rapists will never spend a day in jail.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

None of us know the answer ntamph because you are talking about a tiny fringe minority of women.

Several of us have already told you that.

What else is there to say?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

camillaj said:


> We could also ask why do so many men rape women or why are some many men violent?


To pull chicks once they're locked up?


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

BTW watch the new series The Following on TV starring Kevin Bacon, it is all about people who love and follow a serial killer. Maybe you could grasp an understanding from it. Great show


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Zookeepertomany said:


> It is a condition called hybristophilia. Read about it and maybe you can come to an understanding. You keep asking the same question, apparently none of us know why, simply because none of us are those type of people and don't care why they love who they claim to love.


:iagree:

I, too, mentioned that it was a psychological disorder earlier, and provided a link, but I see that it has been 'conveniently' ignored...


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

GTdad said:


> To pull chicks once they're locked up?


I'm not laughing.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I mentioned that it was a psychological disorder earlier, and provided a link, but I see that it has been 'conveniently' ignored...


Why would this disorder occur with much greater frequency in women?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We don't know why ntamph. We aren't those women and we aren't criminal pyschologists and we aren't specialists in sexual disorders.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

camillaj said:


> I'm not laughing.


You should be. A thread like this is better met with laughter and a bit of derision than any kind of serious approach.

The OP wants the reactions he's generally getting here.


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Why would this disorder occur with much greater frequency in women?


I don't know why? Why don't you spend the time typing it in Google and finding out instead of asking us, we aren't Google and I doubt any of us carry those kind, if any research statistics in our back pocket. How do you know more in women than men? Really, Google is your friend embrace it and research it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Speaking of Ted Bundy, the dean of admissions for my college was his law school roommate. And he said he was shocked that Bundy was a serial killer. I used to wonder "and THIS is the man they put in charge of selecting students for this university?! Just how good is his judgment anyway?"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Myself, I wonder why chicks are into vampires so much. Now THAT's a head scratcher. :scratchhead:

Personally, I'm more into Minitaurs. :smthumbup:


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

FW - I don't like the sparkly vampire books about vampires who only eat small animals. If they're going to be vampires, they need to be real vampires, not vampire-lite.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Sadly this thread has devolved from something that could have been an insight into what attracts women to a silly joke thread where people don't want to contribute something of worth to the forum............


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

yawn.....


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Actually I thought this was a joke thread from the start...


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

GTdad said:


> You should be. A thread like this is better met with laughter and a bit of derision than any kind of serious approach.
> 
> The OP wants the reactions he's generally getting here.


I don't think rape jokes are the least bit funny even in a "funny" thread.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Why would this disorder occur with much greater frequency in women?


It does not happen with "great freqency". Murderers, serial and nonserial are rare. Women who go after them are also rare.
You will need to search for research papers on the topic because no on Friday here seems to know why those womendo this. They have nothing to do with 99% of the female population.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> Because those women are fvcked up.


These dark and unsafe indivuduals triggered a deep lymbic response in these females... Likely approaching spawns of lucifer himself. You know there are different degrees of everything.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Sadly this thread has devolved from something that could have been an insight into what attracts women to a silly joke thread where people don't want to contribute something of worth to the forum............


No it could not develop into a serious thread about what attracts women; not when u start it the way u did
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The title has nothing to do with the true content of this thread. You are delving into a rare psychological disorder topic that has little to do with women in general. Sexist? Perhaps. Thread closed because it isn't going in a positive direction.


----------

